# Έχουμε κι ελληνικά λογοπαίγνια



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2015)

Απολαυστικό λογοπαίγνιο σε πρωινή ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή σε σχέση με την αξιοποίηση των τηλεομοιοτυπιών στην επισημοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων των εκλογών για τον πρόεδρο της Νέας Δημοκρατίας:

— Ρε συ, ωραίο πράγμα τα φαξ. Βλέπεις και τον γραφικό χαρακτήρα του άλλου.
— Ε ναι, γι' αυτό άλλωστε διάλεξαν αυτή τη μέθοδο στη Νέα Δημοκρατία. Για να αναδειχθεί ο γραφικός χαρακτήρας της.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2016)

Σημερινός Πετρουλάκης:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/856747/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-andrea-petroylakh-150416


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2016)

...
Πλάκα πλάκα, _και _γι' αυτό έχουμε νήμα: *Στον αέρα*.

Τι έχει στο «πού», περισπωμένη; Ή πουλάκια κάνουν τα μάτια μου;
Αν είναι περισπωμένη πάντως, με περισπά. Και μου την περισπάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2016)

Κάποιος θα του υπέδειξε ότι τονίζεται και θα τον μπέρδεψε...


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Είδατε την περισπωμένη και δεν σχολιάζετε το ότι ο Πετρουλάκης εξοπλίζει την ΠΑ με Eurofighter; 
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Είδατε την περισπωμένη και δεν σχολιάζετε το ότι ο Πετρουλάκης εξοπλίζει την ΠΑ με Eurofighter;
> :laugh::laugh:



Ε, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αντανακλαστικό ήταν. 

Για εφδεκάξι μού φαίνονται, γιατί η μπούκα τους (η εισαγωγή αέρα) είναι πιο στρογγυλεμένη στο σκίτσο, ενώ του γιουροφάιτερ είναι τετραγωνισμένη. Αλλά τόση ακρίβεια στη γελοιογραφία δεν απαιτώ, οπότε μπορεί και να 'χεις δίκιο.



http://www.f-16.net/units_airforce179.html

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, γιατί τώρα πρόσεξα τ' αφτιά στο σκίτσο, τα πτερύγια ρύγχους του γιουροφάιτερ.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 15, 2016)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση, αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι του Typhoon: η πτέρυγα δέλτα, τα canards, η μεγάλη απόσταση της ρίζας των πτερύγων από το πιλοτήριο, κι άλλα. Προφανώς εφδεκάξ ήθελε να σχεδιάσει και διάλεξε λάθος φωτογραφία από το Google


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, γιατί τώρα πρόσεξα τ' αφτιά στο σκίτσο, τα πτερύγια ρύγχους του γιουροφάιτερ.



Τώρα που τα λες, προσέχω και τα υπόλοιπα. Είπαμε, είμαι B-52, βαρύ βομβαρδιστικό και αργώ. Αλλά όταν φτάσω...


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2016)

Δεν κρατήθηκε και το είπε το λογοπαίγνιο: «...το προσφυγικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι ελληνικό, είναι ένα πρόβλημα καθολικό, γι' αυτό ήρθε και ο προκαθήμενος της Καθολικής Εκκλησίας σε μια κίνηση ιδιαίτερου συμβολισμού...».







It is catholically acknowledged that a prime minister should steer clear of school jokes.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2016)

Μιλούσε σε φιλικό περιβάλλον κι επιδείχτηκε λίγο. Αμάν πια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2016)

Καλέ, τι χιούμορ. Έπεσα απ' την καρέκλα. Αν και πιο αστεία ήταν αυτά που έλεγε προεκλογικά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2016)

Ως πρωθυπουργός των καθολικώς διαμαρτυρόμενων, τί άλλο θα μπορούσε να πει;
:scared:


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2017)

Μάρτυς μου ο Φλεβάρης.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2017)




----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2017)

Με τη γραβάτα του Οζέ (Ozzé) η μόδα περνά από το λαχούρι στο αγγούρι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 23, 2017)

*Θηρανοίξια Αγίου Ευσταθίου προστάτη των κυνηγών* (_Ολύμπιο Βήμα_)

Μου άρεσε ο τίτλος όταν τον ξαναδιάβασα (στην αρχή μου φάνηκε για λάθος), αν και θα προτιμούσα ένα κόμμα εκεί μέσα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2017)

Μια που ήρθε ο λόγος για Ευστάθιους ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2017)

...
Μια που ήρθε ο λόγος για θυρανοίξια:* θυρανοίξια vs εγκαίνια*.

Μια που τη θύρα ανοίξατε, ανοίξτε και τη θήρα
Για εγκαίνια με πήγανε, μα το ντουφέκι επήρα

Κι αλλού κυνηγούνε τις πόρτες μα δεν τις πετυχαίνουνε: "*θηρανοίξια".


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2018)

*Γαμοβαπτίσεις *

Χίος: Τέλος οι ταυτόχρονες γαμοβαπτίσεις με εντολή μητροπολίτη 

Με απόφαση του μητροπολίτη Χίου Μάρκου απαγορεύτηκε η ταυτόχρονη διεξαγωγή γάμου ζευγαριών και βάπτισης του παιδιού τους, στην ίδια εκκλησία.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/13...utoxrones-gamobaptiseis-me-entoli-mitropoliti

Εκτός από τον νεολογισμό (που θα ήθελε και την απόδοσή του), εδώ θέλω να φέρω το διασκεδαστικό σχόλιο του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη:

«Γαμοβαπτίσεις»

Μπορεί σε άλλους να μην κάνει εντύπωση, εμένα όμως με σόκαρε βαθύτατα η είδηση ότι «τέλος στις γαμοβαπτίσεις βάζει ο μητροπολίτης Χίου»! Είναι δυνατόν να λέγονται τέτοια πράγματα από μητροπολίτες; Δεν παριστάνω τον σεμνότυφο, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη. Σε ξυπνάει, λ.χ., η γυναίκα σου κυριακάτικα στις 10 το πρωί, επειδή στις 12 πρέπει να τρέξετε σε μια βάπτιση, που φυσικά την είχες ξεχάσει. Ε, υπό παρόμοιες περιστάσεις, θα το πεις! Δεν θα το πεις; Αλλά από μητροπολίτη δεν το περίμενα...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/942638/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-makentonigia-den-einai-ellhnikh​


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2018)

Το σχολίασα κι εγώ στο Φέισμπουκ προχτές. Το slang.gr έχει σχετικό λήμμα εδώ και πεντέξι χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2018)

Κι εγώ απάντησα στο ΦΒ στο σχόλιο του sarant ότι τα βαφτίσια έτσι όπως γίνονται είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια των γονιών, των παπάδων και των καλεσμένων και όταν έγινα νονά δεν ήταν εξαίρεση, και το διάβασε η κουμπάρα μου (ΕΛΕΟΣ πια με αυτό το ΦΒ, άλλα σχόλιά μου τα δείχνει σε όλους κι άλλα σε κανέναν και δεν ξέρω με τι κριτήρια) και παρεξηγήθηκε και τώρα προσπαθώ να συμμαζέψω τα ασυμμάζευτα, χωρίς να φανεί ότι ανακαλώ, γιατί δεν ανακαλώ, ήταν καραγκοζιλίκι και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με θρησκεία και οι εντυπώσεις που έχω από την πρώτη και μέχρι στιγμής τελευταία φορά που έκανα τέτοιο πράγμα ήταν οι χειρότερες. Και δεν είμαι θρησκευόμενη. 
Ηθικό δίδαγμα: δεν μπορώ πια ούτε στο κλειστό προφίλ μου στο ΦΒ να εκφραστώ ελεύθερα


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2018)

SBE said:


> Κι εγώ απάντησα στο ΦΒ στο σχόλιο του sarant ότι τα βαφτίσια έτσι όπως γίνονται είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια των γονιών, των παπάδων και των καλεσμένων και όταν έγινα νονά δεν ήταν εξαίρεση, και το διάβασε η κουμπάρα μου (ΕΛΕΟΣ πια με αυτό το ΦΒ, άλλα σχόλιά μου τα δείχνει σε όλους κι άλλα σε κανέναν και δεν ξέρω με τι κριτήρια) και παρεξηγήθηκε και τώρα προσπαθώ να συμμαζέψω τα ασυμμάζευτα, χωρίς να φανεί ότι ανακαλώ, γιατί δεν ανακαλώ, ήταν καραγκοζιλίκι και δεν είχε καμία σχέση με θρησκεία και οι εντυπώσεις που έχω από την πρώτη και μέχρι στιγμής τελευταία φορά που έκανα τέτοιο πράγμα ήταν οι χειρότερες. Και δεν είμαι θρησκευόμενη.
> Ηθικό δίδαγμα: δεν μπορώ πια ούτε στο κλειστό προφίλ μου στο ΦΒ να εκφραστώ ελεύθερα



To δικό σου προφίλ είναι κλειστό, αλλά σχολίασες στο δικό μου που είναι πιο ανοιχτό κι από περίπτερο στο Σύνταγμα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2018)

sarant said:


> To δικό σου προφίλ είναι κλειστό, αλλά σχολίασες στο δικό μου που είναι πιο ανοιχτό κι από περίπτερο στο Σύνταγμα...



H κουμπάρα μου το δικό μου προφίλ βλέπει μάλλον, αφου άλλωστε χάρη σε αυτήν έχω ΦΒ. Δηλαδή είναι ο πρώτος άνθρωπος που είχα για friend ΦΒ.
Δε βαριέσαι, της εξήγησα ότι οι αντιρρήσεις μου έχουν να κάνουν με την τελετή και το πώς τη διοργάνωσαν κι όχι με τη σχέση που έχω με αυτούς ή με το βαφτιστήρι μου. Αν μετά από δέκα χρόνια δεν είναι εμφανές αυτό, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Πάντως κι εγώ έχω πλησιάσει μερικές φορές στο να αναφέρομαι στη συγκεκριμένη εμπειρία με παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως οι πιο πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2019)

Να μη χάσουμε αυτό το ωραίο αγγλοελληνικό πολιτικό λογοπαίγνιο: Από «σκάνδαλο Novartis» σε «σκάνδαλο No μάρτυς».


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2021)

Για τούτο το αναγκεμένο νήμα, ένα ωραίο (και διδακτικό) λογοπαίγνιο που πήρε το μάτι μου κάπου στα ΜΚΔ:

*Ο Ανδρέας, εκτός από πρωτόκλητος, είναι και πρωτόκλιτος.*

Κάτι τέτοια λένε και δεν έχουμε ακόμα καταφέρει να βρούμε άκρη με το _ετερόκλητος_ / _ετερόκλιτος_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2021)

Ίσως η πρώτη φορά που δεν μου προκάλεσε έντονη αρνητική αντίδραση το πρωτοσέλιδο της εφημερίδας (εντάξει, υπερβάλλω).


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2021)

μαειρική τέχνη


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2022)

Αυτό το αστείο και επίκαιρο λογοπαίγνιο επιτρέπει κι ένα γλωσσικό σχόλιο: Το προάστιο το γράφουμε με κεφαλαία αρχικά (Άγιος Στέφανος), αλλά ο άγιος είναι «άγιος Στέφανος» (έτσι τουλάχιστον το θέλουμε εγώ και η Ιορδανίδου  ).


----------



## cougr (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## cougr (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

